
Generics for Objective-C - blasdel
http://jens.ayton.se/blag/generics-for-objective-c/
======
BigZaphod
I may be way off base, but as an Objective-C programmer for going on 3 years
now, I just can't imagine why anyone would ever want to do this to the
language. I had a longer rebuttal here, but I started to get mean - so I best
just leave it alone. :P

~~~
towndrunk
I'm not sure Objective-C is going to benefit a whole lot from generics. The id
"type" handles things pretty well so I don't see a whole lot of benefit here
for the hassle of implementing it.

When they added Generics to Java I thought "this might be a good thing" then I
started to use it and watch others use it and I think "wow they really screwed
the pooch on this". The error messages are a total failure.

